# We loved Bay Lake Tower



## pefs65 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just returned from a 7 day trip to Bay Lake Tower which is our home resort with DVC for the first time and we absolutely loved it.:whoopie: 
We had a 1 br standard view. The king size bed was very spacious and the furnishing of the room was modern and clean. The sofa bed and the chair bed were very comfortable for our children. The kitchen was top notch with stainless steel appliances and granite counter tops.
The whirlpool in the master bath was huge and was alot of fun for the kids.
The shower in the master bath was excellent. It was very spacious and very comfortable. The extra bath and shower was very good also but the shower head in the other bath is abit uncomfortable.
The couch and flat screen tv in the living room and bedroom were excellent.
The best part of being at Bay Lake Tower for us was the MONORAIL.
This is the first time at Disney that we did not have to use the buses except for one time to get to Disney Hollywood Studios. It was such a pleasure to hop on that monorail which seemed to always be there for us with no wait and to be able not to have to fold up my stroller and squeeze it onto the bus.
Also for our family it is so great to be able to be closest to our faivorite park in the WDW Magic Kingdom!!
The pool was great. The kids just loved it.The walkway from the contemporary to Baylake Tower provided an excellent view of the fire works.
Also we loved that Bay Lake Tower is adjacent to the Contemporary because we were able to take advantage of the closeness of the Contemporay's top notch restaraunts and shops.
Its such an added benefit for us just like if a Marriott timeshare was located next to a JW Marriott.
We had an excellent time and the staff at Bay Lake Tower and the Contemporary were excellent and always very thoughtful and attentive to our needs.
We are very happy with our purchase of the Bay Lake Tower as our home resort and to be a part of DVC.


----------



## Stricky (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you buy while you were there or had you already purchased?


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 23, 2010)

It's on my list to try.  Glad you enjoyed your stay there.  I plan on trying them all - almost there


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am glad you had a great stay. I love BLT!


----------



## pefs65 (Nov 23, 2010)

Stricky said:


> Did you buy while you were there or had you already purchased?



I had already bought about 1 year ago and this was my first stay at my home resort BLT.

We also stayed on bonus points at SSR before this in 8/09 and DVC HHI in 5/10 and we loved all of them.


----------

